# Good quality short finger gel gloves?



## weasy (Feb 7, 2004)

I've used Specialized BG Gels for years, though the colors are pretty atrocious these days. Anyone else know of anything comparable?


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been using these this year. Pretty good so far...

www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Mens-Elite-Glove/dp/B00ALV6HUA


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I purchased a pair of DeMarchi Pro Lite gloves two years ago and they have been fantastic. Slipper comfortable, no straps, irritating velcro and have just the right amount of cushioning. What's interesting though is that that they appear to be made in the same Italian factory and assembly line as Assosi products. You may know that most Assos products are well designed and work well on the bike. The only thing different between DeMarchi and Assos gloves is the graphics on the pad, logo and raised "bubble logo". The pad isn't hard gummy gel but a some sort of just-right foam insert which pads but never feels like the inserts are pressing on you. 

Gloves are like seats, everyone is going to have an opinion but people have their favorites with good reason. If my TV breaks, I'll probably buy another organic LED set as the technology is wonderful. If I lose my gloves, I'm picking up another set of DeMarchi pro lites. 

De Marchi Pro Lite Gloves | Italian cycling wear and accessories


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have used the Bontrager RXl gel gloves for a while. I have arthritis in my hands and these gloves dampen the vibrations very well. They are about $45 but worth it to me. They have plenty of padding and the material in the palm is textured and very long wearing. I have a set that is 5 years old that I still use. I also have a pair of the Pearl Izumi gel gloves which are very good too.


----------



## warren128 (Jul 30, 2004)

i just bought a pair from Aerotech Designs, and so far I like them. They are the traditional looking leather with crochet backs, but with gel inserts.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

evs said:


> I've been using these this year. Pretty good so far...
> 
> www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Mens-Elite-Glove/dp/B00ALV6HUA


Pearl Izumi here too

I got em in hi Viz yellow, for hand signalling. wow they fit perfect and feel good too


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've used. 

PI Elite Gel. Pretty good glove.
Giro Strade Dure Supergel Glove. Heavier glove. Padding was good at first, but seemed to "disappear" after a few months. 
Giro Bravo. Nice glove, but would bleed on my hands if I started to sweat, or after a wash. 
Specialized BG glove. Great glove, but got tired of them ripping along the thumb after a month. This happened on 3 pairs.

LG Cirrus Gel glove. My new favorite. Lightweight, very good padding in the right places for me.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

my strategy is more padding on the bars, not the gloves. But I guess my solution is indeed heavier


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

For road biking I've been using Specialized Grail mitts which have the padding on the palm - basically the complete opposite of normal mitts. They are great. Second to that the Assos Summer mitt is fantastic albeit expensive.


----------

